# Don't want to buy a new Mac but...



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

But I did get my iMac in 2008.

Processor: 2.66GHz Intel Core 2 Duo.

OS: OS X 10.5.8.

Browser: Safari 5.0.6.

Trouble is I can't upload photos to FaceBook any more. Could be old age of the machine, or an old version of Flash. Don't know hw to find out what version I've got though.

The OS needs upgrading to allow me to upgrade Safari and Flash.

Any suggestions as to what I can to and how please?

It's a great machine and has done me well, so mustn't grumble.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you look here for info OS X - How to Upgrade - Apple


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What happens when you try to upload photos to Facebook? Do you get an error message? 
You can update an iMac tothe latest OS El Capitan. You must first install 10.6.8 and have at least 2GB of RAM to upgrade to the latest OS for free.


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the input - very encouraging. Won't have time to look at the options until Friday. We'll see how it goes.

Thank you again.


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't get an error message, but just the three mini bars going across that indicate it's locating the pic, but it doesn't get any further than this.

Pic is a jpg, cut the size to 350K but still no joy. So not a file size problem.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You probably need to have OSX 10.6.8 at least for Facebook. Once that is done, you can upgrade for free to the latest OSX 10.11.


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

So I'm all psyched up to do the deed and tackle the upgrade, when one of my email accounts just stops working. No incoming emails on iPhone or Mac. 

But as is always the case, you never know whether the fault lies on your system or at some distant server somewhere. Another fact is it was the hottest day of the year in the UK on Wednesday, so something might be overheating.

Anther complication is that you never know if it was caused by something you are doing at the time. I've got an old iPhone 5c with not a lot of storage room. Had about 30 photos on it, so decided to email these to myself, keep on the Mac and then delete from the phone. Also deleting each email on the phone too, so as not to make the situation even worse.

Anyway, midway through this operation I found I couldn't receive emails any more. I can send on this account but not receive. My other email address is working fine. 

A further complication is that when I changed ISP to BT a few years ago, I elected to keep my old Globalnet email address. I think in the intervening years Global Internet were bought out by Madasafish, and they in turn are now owned by PlusNet, which is really BT in disguise...

I might just make some bread today instead of fretting about technology...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You may have overloaded your internet providers Email box for yourself. 
To save pictures to your computer, do not Email them to yourself.
Attach the USB cable to the computer. The iPhoto app should load automatically, select the pictures you want to import to the computer and click Import Selected: How to transfer photos from iPhone or iPad to Mac


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

Mr Funk I think you may have cracked it. One of my friends has just texted to say that a test email he sent me bounced back the next day because I was 'over quota'.

Apart from the photos, my inbox is probably also overflowing with emails testing to see if it's full.......

A charming young lady from the Indian sub-continent told me this morning that BT don't an inbox their end. She also told me to empty my inbox...


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

Problem solved!!

Normal service is resumed.

Just went into Mail and removed incoming messages from server. 

If there is anything important, they will come back to me. If not important, no problem.

I have also learned to remove pics from the phone using the charger cable.....

Thanks for all your help chaps!!

Now for that upgrade.................


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Good work! 
ask around to your friends, someone may have a Snow Leopard disc. Or you can get one from Ebay. After that, do Software Updates until you have version *10.6.8. *once you have that then you can download El Capitan or Yosemite for free. You must have *10.6.8* first to update to the latest.


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

The bread turned out very well. Strong white flour with some rye and spelt.

Bought a Snow Leopard on eBay, arriving on Wednesday. Hope it's house-trained...

Listening to Stormcock before going to bed. A cross between Bob Dylan, Tubular Bells, Al Stewart, Neil Young, Donovan, Nick Drake and many others. Including Pink Floyd...

I'm guessing the new OS installation is designed for idiots ie user-friendly and menu-driven. There may be a panic post next week if stuff goes wrong.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The transition should be smooth as silk, much like Stormcock, just time consuming. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

Do I just put the disk in and follow instructions?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

That's right. Put disc in and choose to upgrade or install OXx 10.6, it will restart the computer and take over.


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

Up and running with 10.6.3.

Watch this space...


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I'm up to 10.6.8 now...

Safari 5.1.10...

Everything's still working. Worried about cocking it all up by going further. Maybe tomorrow.


----------

